# Can Dish HD-DVR's record 2 "true" HD programs at the same time?



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

I looked at the Dish 722 DVR on their website, and it states the 2nd tuner's output is 480i.

So, if I'm recording two 720p/1080i programs at once, is one of them going to be restricted to 480i? Or is this only for playback?

Sorry if this has been answered before....


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Shield said:


> I looked at the Dish 722 DVR on their website, and it states the 2nd tuner's output is 480i.
> 
> So, if I'm recording two 720p/1080i programs at once, is one of them going to be restricted to 480i? Or is this only for playback?
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered before....


If you have OTA connected, the 722 can actually record 3 HD events simultaneously, 2 without OTA. In fact, you could be recording 3 HD events, and watching the playback of a 4th HD event previously recorded.
The 480i output you are referring to, is the SD output for TV2, and has no relation to the recording capabilities of the HD DVR.


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

Ken Green said:


> If you have OTA connected, the 722 can actually record 3 HD events simultaneously, 2 without OTA. In fact, you could be recording 3 HD events, and watching the playback of a 4th HD event previously recorded.
> The 480i output you are referring to, is the SD output for TV2, and has no relation to the recording capabilities of the HD DVR.


I see - it's confusing to someone how they say the 2nd tuner is only 480i. I assumed that was meant for recording.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

They shouldn't be saying that. An output is not a tuner. Tuner 2 can record HD just as well and at the same time as tuner 1 (and OTA if connected). The TV2 _output_ views everything as 480i even though the source, live or recorded, is 720p or 1080i.


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> They shouldn't be saying that. An output is not a tuner. Tuner 2 can record HD just as well and at the same time as tuner 1 (and OTA if connected). The TV2 _output_ views everything as 480i even though the source, live or recorded, is 720p or 1080i.


You know, I sort of wish I posted this beforehand - I called Dish and was told the 2nd output was 480i - I specifically asked the rep "Does that mean I can only record 1 thing at a time in HD?" to which he told me yes.

Based on that, I went with Directv. That was a huge part of the decision...


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

Shield said:


> You know, I sort of wish I posted this beforehand - I called Dish and was told the 2nd output was 480i - I specifically asked the rep "Does that mean I can only record 1 thing at a time in HD?" to which he told me yes.
> 
> Based on that, I went with Directv. That was a huge part of the decision...


This is an example of why you should NEVER listen to what the phone reps says. Most don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't understand why people would rather use a ViP622/722 without the PiP feature, and use it for a 2nd TV instead? I know there was Marketing material for it that way, but the cost of a SD reciever, either outright or lease, would have to be a easier and simpler way of doing it, and use the dual tuner ViP622/722's to thier fullest potential. 

It would also not confuse the Highly paid CSR's on the phone. :lol:


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> Can Dish HD-DVR's record 2 "true" HD programs at the same time?


Actually it can't record any "True" HD as the marketing gods have deemed "True" HD 1080P


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> I don't understand why people would rather use a ViP622/722 without the PiP feature, and use it for a 2nd TV instead? I know there was Marketing material for it that way, but the cost of a SD reciever, either outright or lease, would have to be a easier and simpler way of doing it, and use the dual tuner ViP622/722's to thier fullest potential.
> 
> It would also not confuse the Highly paid CSR's on the phone. :lol:


That wouldn't work for everyone. I have tuner 2 outputting to a whole house distribution network, it feeds 3 TV's. I also have a second receiver(501) for my bedroom. Plus, I don't miss the PIP, as I've never used it.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Hard to miss something you never used. If you did, you would have a 2nd 622 for those other 3 tv's.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> Hard to miss something you never used. If you did, you would have a 2nd 622 for those other 3 tv's.


Yep I really enjoyed all the bowl games on side by side PIP.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes the dual tuner PIP features comes in very handy on Jan 1st.  as does the dual buffer capabilities. Very handy indeed.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> I don't understand why people would rather use a ViP622/722 without the PiP feature, and use it for a 2nd TV instead? I know there was Marketing material for it that way, but the cost of a SD reciever, either outright or lease, would have to be a easier and simpler way of doing it, and use the dual tuner ViP622/722's to thier fullest potential.


I don't use PIP. The fullest potential is accessing all the recorded shows from 2 different locations, as well as the 2 location DVR without the extra DVR fee. Yes, the 622/722 is a VERY nice unit, and can please a majority of the users. And it's easy to swap from dual mode to single mode. A very sweet piece of technology. I have yet to enable the USB storage - I have a 722 so there's a whole lot of storage built in.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't use pip,but I do use swap and it's nice to have two HD programs being buffered at the same time and be able to jump back and forth between them and FFWD/REW to pick up most of both.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> I don't use pip,but I do use swap and it's nice to have two HD programs being buffered at the same time and be able to jump back and forth between them and FFWD/REW to pick up most of both.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ClaudeR said:


> I don't use PIP. The fullest potential is accessing all the recorded shows from 2 different locations, as well as the 2 location DVR without the extra DVR fee. Yes, the 622/722 is a VERY nice unit, and can please a majority of the users. And it's easy to swap from dual mode to single mode. A very sweet piece of technology. I have yet to enable the USB storage - I have a 722 so there's a whole lot of storage built in.


Was working with a buddy of mine last night with his new 722. His was showing him how to change it back to single mode. It is easy, and then we started playing around with it and noticed that he could use Single mode, and then just change it on the fly to dual tv mode when the kids need it in the other room. Makes the 622 and 722 even more flexible, with just a push of a button.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> I don't use pip,but I do use swap and it's nice to have two HD programs being buffered at the same time and be able to jump back and forth between them and FFWD/REW to pick up most of both.


I use swap button, more than the PiP button, but its the samething overall function.


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Actually it can't record any "True" HD as the marketing gods have deemed "True" HD 1080P


Actually True HD is anything in 720p, 1080i, and 1080p. that has not had it's signal reprocessed.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

crazypat said:


> Actually True HD is anything in 720p, 1080i, and 1080p. that has not had it's signal reprocessed.


Might you have missed his sarcasm? Methinks he was referring to the "marketing gods" that would have us believe that ONLY 1080p can be true, real, genuine, HD.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> I don't understand why people would rather use a ViP622/722 without the PiP feature, and use it for a 2nd TV instead? I know there was Marketing material for it that way, but the cost of a SD reciever, either outright or lease, would have to be a easier and simpler way of doing it, and use the dual tuner ViP622/722's to thier fullest potential.


To me, PIP is a very minor feature. I have used it on occasion, but I wouldn't miss not having it. I would much rather have access to the same recorded content from any TV in the house without having to program multiple DVRs for every flippin show. Then there's the case of watching the remainder of a show or movie in the BR after starting in the HT. Even if I did have it recorded, finding the place we stopped would be a PITA.

Then there's the cost. Each receiver you have adds another $5 to your bill. If it's a DVR, it might be more. I have TV2 fed into a distribution network that goes to four TVs even though we almost never watch two of them. It would be a huge waste of money to put any receiver on them at all.

-Chris


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

To each his own, during Football season, PiP is Freaken AWESOME. As for watching DVR output on a 2nd TV granted that would be great, but last thing I want to do is start watching a game or HD show/movie, just to pause it, and go watch it in SD in the backroom, even on a HDTV. For the extra $6, having PiP in mutiple tv's, means I can lose out to the 3 girls an a Movie in the livingroom and go to the Bedroom and watch what I want in HD vs SD. During Racing season, I can do my HoneyDo's, and keep an eye on the race, by using PiP, without anybody missing a thing, and then sitting down for the last 35 laps or so on those days I can't watch the entire Race, and all in HD, no SD. As for Setting 2 DVR's to record the samething on 2 different shows, 3 button clicks has never been a issue, and comes in handy sometimes, when the wife, kids and I all want to record something and watch something else.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

crazypat said:


> Actually True HD is anything in 720p, 1080i, and 1080p. that has not had it's signal reprocessed.


Since any satellite HD signal in mpeg4 has has its signal reprocessed to mpeg4???

Oh well that lets out pretty much any signal distribution except OTA as True HD


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

ssmith10pn said:


> Actually it can't record any "True" HD as the marketing gods have deemed "True" HD 1080P


Actually I think they've settled on "Full HD" for 1080p, thereby relegating everything else to less-than-full (3/4 of a tank??) HD.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Oh well that lets out pretty much any signal distribution except OTA as True HD


OTA is also compressed MPG2 so it is not "true" HD either


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

mikeyinokc said:


> Might you have missed his sarcasm? Methinks he was referring to the "marketing gods" that would have us believe that ONLY 1080p can be true, real, genuine, HD.


YEP. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> As for watching DVR output on a 2nd TV granted that would be great, but last thing I want to do is start watching a game or HD show/movie, just to pause it, and go watch it in SD in the backroom, even on a HDTV.


You're assuming that I only watch HD programming. When a show is only in SD to start with (e.g. Daily Show, Stephen Colbert), then moving to the bedroom to watch a talking head flap his gums isn't giving up very much. It actually looks better on a smaller set - less grainy.

I find very little reason to need PiP on a DVR. If you are so reluctant to watch stuff on a small set, why is it OK to watch it in a small window on a big set? Wouldn't it be better to watch both shows/games/races sequentially in full screen mode rather than simultaneously in less than full screen? Using the 30 second skip, I can watch an entire NFL game in slightly more than an hour.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> You're assuming that I only watch HD programming. When a show is only in SD to start with (e.g. Daily Show, Stephen Colbert), then moving to the bedroom to watch a talking head flap his gums isn't giving up very much. It actually looks better on a smaller set - less grainy.
> 
> I find very little reason to need PiP on a DVR. If you are so reluctant to watch stuff on a small set, why is it OK to watch it in a small window on a big set? Wouldn't it be better to watch both shows/games/races sequentially in full screen mode rather than simultaneously in less than full screen? Using the 30 second skip, I can watch an entire NFL game in slightly more than an hour.


I use PiP very, very little, I use the SWAP to go between 2 shows, on 2 different tuners. 
To each his own. Up north right now, big storm coming in watching Green Mile in HD, paused it long enough to swap out to the weather channel for a few minutes, to see whats the latest is with the storm tomorrow. Have to help dad with a big pour, Looks like morning will be good(but that's the weather) Swapped back to the Green Mile, and never missed a second of the movie. Seahawks playing tomorrow, watching it on the big TV, I know I can swap out to check out news, weather or anything I want, or during a close game, pause it, change to something else the last 3 minutes of game time, and then comeback and watch it using the 30sec skip, and never miss a Second of the game, or putting up with all those Crazy timeout Commerical breaks. Lucky for me, the Ospreys and Gloucester play early in the day, on SETA, so I wont have to worry about swapping between them. Do love the 30 second skip. I have used the "PiP" Big and Little very few times, no reason for it, when you can pause one tuner and swap out the the other one.

Thursday Nights is also a good example, of not only having the PiP/Swap, but the 2nd DVR for $6, Wife likes, Beauty and the Geek and Ugly Betty, both on at the same time, I don't care for either one. She records both of them at the sametime in the other Room, and I get to watch what I what, everybody is happy. Other DVR is filled with the View, Ellen, Naurto, and Desperate Housewifes, and Survivor. Front Room has Grey's Anatomy, Amazing Race, CSI/Vegas, and other head to head shows, that we can watch together or seperatly, on the nights that have shows on we don't watch.
Once again to each his own, but during football season, having swap, is just AWESOME, at least for me, and the $6 for the extra HD DVR isn't that much in my case, for all the trouble it saves. Sometimes I wish I had bigger TV's both are only 34"HD Tube TV's, nice thing about a Tube HDTV, is SD still looks really good, compared to Plasma, Rear Projection and LCD( just don't move the darn things to much, THEY ARE HEAVY). 46" is right around the corner though.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> OTA is also compressed MPG2 so it is not "true" HD either


"Originally Posted by crazypat 
Actually True HD is anything in 720p, 1080i, and 1080p. that has not had it's signal reprocessed. "

My Answer was "Since any satellite HD signal in mpeg4 has has its signal reprocessed to mpeg4???

Oh well that lets out pretty much any signal distribution except OTA as True HD"

So going by crazypat's post where the phrase "reprocessed " was used then OTA would be true HD. Of course getting nit picky all signals we watch have been processed more than once. Capture, Edit, Convert to desired output resolution and type.

In home video my workflow for SD would be capture as DV-AVI at 13Gb an hour, edit. save edited just in case, Convert to DVD spec 720 by 480 Mpeg2, author, burn. For HD ready capture equipment that's a whole other thing way beyond my budget. And yes capturing OTA HD and making SD DVDs is affordable.


----------



## guywall (Jan 8, 2003)

All,
I finally made the switch from my 721 to the 722. I got myself a HD TV right after Christmas and had the new 722 put in before New Years. Love the TV, love HD. 

I've read through quite a bit and I'm just not techie enough to get it I guess. So, here are my questions.

I'm trying to understand single mode and dual mode. We've always only had 1 TV in the house. When the installers were here I told them I wanted two connections now - one for my new HD tv and one for an old TV in our home office. They put in the new line and I'm good. They said for future reference, my switch has the ability to hook up my 721 (or another receiver) to another room, should I choose to do that later. 
Currently, the other TV (Tuner 2, I suppose) is hooked up, but is not being used and is never on. 

First question, on the 722, I cannot stop scehduled recordings. Is this the case? For example, set up a timer to record a show. Show comes on and is being recorded. I notice it is a repeat (common these days - darn strike). I hit stop and nothing happens. I go into My Recordings and choose the program and I no longer have the "Stop" option like I did on the 721. A message comes up and says I have to wait until the recording is complete. Is there a way around this? I'm imagining the Super Bowl is on, it's the 4th quarter and two timers fire. I want to stop one of them so I can watch the rest of the game, but I won't be able to? Gotta be a way around this.

Second, I have found several times that I can only watch one channel at a time. Since our other TV is not on, why would this be? 

I would like to be able to at least record two shows and watch a thrid previously recorded show at the same time. For whatever reason, I have not been able to do that once or twice I've tried. I cannot even imagine recording two shows and watching a third show all at the same time. I didn't follow the earlier explanation. I don't think I have an OTA(?) connected. Looking at my receiver, All I have is the two lines coming in from the Dish. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

To change channels go to the guide and pick the channel from there.


----------



## guywall (Jan 8, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> To change channels go to the guide and pick the channel from there.


One time that worked. The next time I could not. It said there were two timers going and that I would have to wait until the recordings were complete.

I'll double check it tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

what I find odd is that the guy posts a question about the capability of the 622/722, gets an answer on the same day, then the next day says, "man I wish I knew that BEFORE I went with DirecTV"...


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

If you have 2 sat channel timers going then you can not watch another sat. channel. The 622/722 only has 2 sat tuners. You can watch an OTA channel or watch a recorded program at the same time the 2 sat channels are recording. Isn't that what you asked?



> I would like to be able to at least record two shows and watch a thrid previously recorded show at the same time.


----------

